# Umfrage Twitch



## syin2 (30. Januar 2018)

Guten Tag,
 
Im Rahmen einer Hausarbeit im Studiengang Informationswissenschaft und Sprachtechnologie führe ich eine kurze Umfrage mit der Thematik "Motivation behind Donations".
Hierzu möchte ich Nutzer der Plattform Twitch bitten meinen kleinen Fragebogen auszufüllen, die Umfrage dauert weniger als 5 Minuten. Ihr würdet mir damit sehr helfen!
Selbst verständlich sind alle Angaben anonym und werden ausschließlich für die Auswertung in meiner Hausarbeit genutzt. 
 
Link:
https://www.umfrageonline.com/s/52f701e
 
Teilen ist natürlich gerne gesehen 
 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2018)

sowas würde ich vorher immer mit ZAM (Admin) oder nem Mod absprechen. 

 

Ach und dein Link funzt nicht.


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2018)

Ist ok soweit - Link ist auch korrigiert.


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Januar 2018)

Welchem Geschlecht gehörst du an? *
männlich
weiblich
Ich ziehe es vor, hier nicht zu antworten.


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2018)

"Anderes" hätte vermutlich auch gepasst ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Februar 2018)

Immer diese SJW.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Februar 2018)

Mir fehlt da bei Geschlecht: Nonbinär Transsternchen sowie Oktopus.


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. Februar 2018)

Delfine bitte nicht vergessen!  Ich bestehe darauf das auch Delfine berücksichtigt werden, auch DELFINE HABEN GEFÜHLE!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## carina-uni-due (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

 

EURE Meinung ist gefragt!

 

Selbiges Spiel bei mir nur mit zusätzlicher monetärer Chance auf einen von 17 Gutscheinen im Wert von bis zu 100&#8364; bei Wertgutschein.

 

Die Studie wird an der Universität Duisburg-Essen durchgeführt. Das Thema lautet die Wahrnehmung der Elektromobilität und die Studie ist unter http://bit.ly/uni-due_emobility zu erreichen.

 

Das ganze dauert ungefähr 30 Minuten (je nach dem wie schnell ihr seid) und erbringt euch gutes Karma auf alle Ewigkeit!

 

Grüße

 

Carina


----------

